# scary reminder about widow makers



## nomak (Apr 13, 2010)

This happened just about 30 mins south of where I live...


MADISON, Ind. — Southern Indiana officials say an elderly man who was cutting down a tree was struck and killed by a falling tree limb.

Eighty-one-year-old Leo R. Geyman of Madison died in Saturday's accident on his farm.

Jefferson County Chief Deputy Coroner Dennis Pruett says Geyman died from blunt force trauma to the head.

He says Geyman's brother was with him at the time of the accident.

___

Information from: The Madison Courier,


----------



## nomak (Apr 15, 2010)

asianinkjet said:


> I don't agree with what you said.I think we shoud go deeply to discuss it g4 led.For Everyone need to listen others opionion led strips.Do you agree with me? I think so.



What the heck do led lights have to do with tree felling injuries... Can you give me the anwser for that one.. I think youre in the wrong forum buddy....



Well I guess the mods got to this one before I got my reply posted but anyway it was some spammer idiot most likely...


----------

